# IRONMAG RESEARCH EXEMESTANE  Review



## beasy (Jan 23, 2015)

Fast shipping, 3 days from order date, not bad. Received and started research at 12.5mg ed. lab rat started getting sensitive nips , Will keep updated on effectiveness.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 28, 2015)

still have sensitive nips?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been using their stane for about 6 months maybe. Well I'm very E sensitive and had some gyno that would never go away. Felt like little gelly clams under my nips. Nothing crazy but it was there. I came off gear completely for about a year when we tried for our second child. During that time that gyno never went away. 

Well a month or so ago I was feeling for the lumps and they are completely gone. I dunno what happened but I'm not complaining. Lol. It has to be from the ironmag stane  because I've ran plenty of other ugl stane and never had it touch that gyno. Ironamg shit is strong as fukk.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 28, 2015)

They are currently out of stane too...gay


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 28, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> They are currently out of stane too...gay



Fukk I just went to order some and saw that. Super gay


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 30, 2015)

I think stane is gone forever, it was in the list of banned substances that just passed. 
Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## beasy (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry for the late update, havnt had a chance to get on here. Well the verdict is in IML stane is gtg, was using a different brand of adex and letro both, and did nothing. After about a week of iml stane sensitivity is almost next to nothing. Finally a good research company.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 3, 2015)

Im still confused 

Ironmagresearch.com is not the same as our sponsor which is Ironmaglabs.com 

Correct?

Which one do you use ecks?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2015)

Ironmagresearch cobra.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2015)

They're different sites obviously but not sure if they are ran by the same people. Might be.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2015)

Post whore. .. i just started IMR adex yesterday because they no longer carry stane. I will update on the adex in a few days.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 3, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Post whore. .. i just started IMR adex yesterday because they no longer carry stane. I will update on the adex in a few days.



They really aren't carrying Stane anymore?  Like forever?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 3, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Post whore. .. i just started IMR adex yesterday because they no longer carry stane. I will update on the adex in a few days.



I just checked...looks like they have the stane back in stock  bro


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I just checked...looks like they have the stane back in stock  bro


Oh nice. Well if the adex works as well as their stane then I'll be happy. I've Never Ran adex before bbut I'm starting out at 1mg every 3 days.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 3, 2015)

adex doesnt work well for me. It seems like I get estro rebound from it. I was using prescription adex as well. Had an e2 of 800+ once while taking 1mg a day


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> adex doesnt work well for me. It seems like I get estro rebound from it. I was using prescription adex as well. Had an e2 of 800+ once while taking 1mg a day


Oh thanks. Lol. I might order some of their stane anyways just to be safe.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 3, 2015)

I have some exemestane from extreme peptides that expired on 1/2015.  Do you think it's still good?  I haven't taken an AI in awhile b/c I haven't seen a need to unless I get sensitive nips or acne.  Input?


----------



## beasy (Feb 5, 2015)

Ironmaglabs and iron mag research is the same company. Cobra is correct, I have heard adex does not seem to work for some people. Yes adex will have rebound, u need to lower the dose slowly over time to prevent.


----------

